# Double Glazing Companies



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Any Recommendations - and yea, I know they are all based in Essex?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We had all ours done by Zenith....have been very pleased with them.

Had a slight problem with some moisture in one of the panes (4 years after they were installed) and Zenith were round to measure up within a week and had a new unit fitted in under a month. 

So they seem to honour their 10 year guarentee.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Any Recommendations - and yea, I know they are all based in Essex?


My brother works for Coldseal - don't know what they are like cos they don't play this far north. Maybe get a group buy? :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I went for Anglian - very pleased with the quality and I got a really good deal. 
There was the usual 40% off story - anyway, I wasn't in a rush so sat on the quote a month or so - then the week before Christmas I got a handwritten note from the salesman - 6000 turned into 4400 if I signed before December 31st for the whole house inc front & back doors.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just get at least 3 quotes...........i personally used a guy who has his own double glazing business.The bigger companies who have shops and big offices often have much bigger overheads and this is often reflected in the final price.....just don't fall for the "sign by this date and you'll get a discount" scam,not forgetting the "call to the sales manager" to get you a discount :


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Zenith quoted me Â£15k (and couldn't be bothered to send me the written quote we asked for!) Had BAC round last night - quoted Â£10.1k, stating that was after the 45% discount, and was the lowest they would go - we'll see! - Taking 45% off the high side of their online quotation system, I've theoretically taken at least a grand off of that. I'm in no rush, and have a list of at least fourteen companies that can quote locally, but it's just striking that balance between price & quality (and the company still being around after two years to honour any warranty claims!)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Zenith came round to us and quoted Â£13600 :-X

We have alot of windows including a 12ft bay.....

In the end we paid Â£4600 ;D

That was for 10 windows including the bay, french doors and front door and back door.

Which was nice


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

May I ask how you managed to get a 66% discount? Was it through your superior negotiation skills, was it through cutting back on items and/or quality, or was it that you rang them up on the last day of the quarter and they were struggling to make numbers?

cheers,
Ken


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Straight after he quoted 13600, I countered saying that I was only prepared to spend Â£3k........

after about 4 hours, several phone calls to his 'manager' and me agreeing to having a board outside our house for 3 months (which was taken down after a week )

We came to the figure.....I tried to get them down further but when the guy rang his 'manager' he reckoned they would actually be taking a loss to do it for less than the figure quoted.

I still reckon they were making money at the price they did it for...

But i was happy with the price and the guarentee which was the main thing....

Touch wood no problems so far...just one leaking unit which they replaced very quickly around 4 years after the install. ;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Cheers Nick, i'll give that ploy a try. Zenith's 'list' price came out at Â£25k !!!!!, but they immediately 'knocked off' Â£10k. BACs list was Â£18k, and that was straight down to Â£10k. TCALSS, how can a bay window cost two grand? - that's an ave of Â£300 per unit, for two (not that big) pieces of toughened glass, some uPVC/steel + fitting + VAT. If they make it nearer Â£100/unit, they may have a sale!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The first price Anglian thought of was 14 Grand, which immediately dropped to 6600 with Showhome discounts etc - and then came down to 4400 ;D - but since the deal was so good I upgraded the Front door, added a big Patio window etc so it finished up at 5600.

I feel sorry for the OAPs etc who need new windows and are less sharp on the negotiation - I'm sure there are some unscrupulous salespeople who would rip them off.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Where are you based? We supply and fit windows through our building company.
To give you an idea, 10 average windows and one back door will be approx Â£1750 direct from our supplier and each window will be averaged at Â£60 to install. I'm not offering to do the work but just to give you an idea for you to haggle!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

uPVC windows ?  Devils spawn. Call me old-fashioned I like my windows made of wood and would not live anywhere by choice that had plastic window frames.

Most replacement window companies make outrageous margins as illustrated on this thread.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Zenith are pretty Good - they will have a group local to you.

Roseview Windows are good, they are based in Olney, just outside of Milton Keynes, small family run business (unless they sold out since I last dealt with them) and high quality profiles used in production.

There are companies around that will make you very cheap windows - it depends what you are looking for - the more secure you want them the more it costs.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I take it I must be lucky - next door neighbour is senior manager for a wellknown DGlazing co. Known him for years.

Cost - Â£75 per standard window and Â£250 for complete facia ;D ;D ;D ;D

It's who you know    

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> uPVC windows ?  Â Devils spawn. Â Call me old-fashioned I like my windows made of wood and would not live anywhere by choice that had plastic window frames.


Aww c'mon Gary I think uPVC windows look quite nice alongside some stone cladding and a satellite dish 

On a more serious note make sure whatever company you go for complies with regulation L which was brought in last year. It's a rule governing the installation of all new double glazing and the quality of the heat insulation. Any windows that don't comply are technically illegal. Check that your chosen company complies with the new standard by seeing if they are a member of FENSA (http://www.fensa.org.uk/index.phtml).

Steve


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for all your advice - I've gone for a company called 'Pinnacle Glazing Ltd' - they are listed at Companies house, but only since Jan 2003 - not the 12 years the sales guy said that they had been trading - but I've learnt not to trust sales people - they are Fensa registered, and should comply to the latest Doc L Building Regs - happy with the price for the amount of windows/doors, plus facias/soffits thrown into the deal - deposit cheque handed over, so any bad experiences of this company gratefully listened too before the cheque clears,
regards,
K


----------

